# nissan nv



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

anybody bought one and what do they think,alot cheaper than a sprinter and iget the head room,plus sprinter are notorius for rust?


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

just plain ugly, see how nissans frames flex inthe ford commercial it will scare ya straight imo


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> just plain ugly, see how *nissans frames* flex inthe *ford commercial* it will scare ya straight imo


Probably not the most objective source. I recently saw a commercial where a cave man bought car insurance...


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I understand that when you buy one they will put your business sign on the side for free. Not a reason to buy one in and of itself, but its still a pretty smart marketing idea.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

:laughing::laughing:Nissan:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

If I was going to buy something new and was looking into that style, I'd get mercedes sprinter without thinking twice.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

I looked into the 2500HD with regular roof, It only gets 10mpg brand new and unloaded:blink:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i saw one at a trade show. it has some nice features. if they offered a diesel, they'd get a lot more buyers.


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

I have an 07sprinter and I absolutely love it gets amazing mileage and carries quite a bit of weight as well. I also like the concept of the Nissan nv but right now no diesel engine option plus very limited choice in lengths. I will stick with the sprinter. Mine has 320000 km with the same engine, tranny and driveshaft. So far been very rock solid van. Only downfall the service is a bit expensive.


----------



## mjph (Feb 5, 2012)

*Mjph*

Purchase An NV 2500Hd This Van Is a Pig on Gas. 12 mpg (v6 motor)
My gmc sierra with a 6 liter motor with 4.10 gears in the rear,10 Mpg.

The dealer and edmunds blew some serious smoke when i researched and ask questions. If anyone tells you they get better mileage, they are driving it empty with a strong tail, wind headed downhill.


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

thats what ya get buying off shore crap.

N eeds
I mprovement
S o
S tart
A gain
N ipper

:jester:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

3bar said:


> i saw one at a trade show. it has some nice features. if they offered a diesel, they'd get a lot more buyers.


It's a Nissan Titan with a ugly-ass box body. I can appreciate the pickup truck feel in the cab, and the headroom, but it is a waste of money, IMO.

The sprinter might cost more initially, but it's a better vehicle and you would save on fuel.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Winchester said:


> It's a Nissan Titan with a ugly-ass box body. I can appreciate the pickup truck feel in the cab, and the headroom, but it is a waste of money, IMO.
> 
> The sprinter might cost more initially, but it's a better vehicle and you would save on fuel.


Any more views or experience


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ford jumping into this class too:

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/2014/


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually I've been driving one of these with some work I've been doing with a new partner. I was not excited as it is an ugly sprinter knockoff with a gas v8 and a truck hood. 

Anyways I love it. I think the short hood of a sprinter is better but I don't know if you sacrifice on cab and leg space like Nissan claims. 

What I do know is after driving it I have decided I will not run my business from a pickup again. It's so amazing to walk standing up in the back and have all the little things you can end up needing that can derail or slow down a job so unexpectedly. like odd fasteners or small tools you would typically leave at home. 

Obviously we all run our businesses differently and have different duties. And bringing every tool you own every day may not make sense either. But it has opened my eyes to a new way of working and I literally enjoy work more! Easy loading/unloading, and being more prepared. Which can translate into more money. 
It's a heavy truck with a v8. Gas is expensive but not crazy or much different than anything else as far as I can tell by driving and watching the needle. But I have not been the one filling it up so I don't know exact numbers.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear the fiat ducatto is com ins soon looks nice


----------



## THRemodeling (May 22, 2011)

I know a tile setter that bought the high top v6 version of the NV. He went from a ford van to this and loves it he is able to stand up inside verse crawling around on his hands and knees usually over tools. He claims he gets 16mpg in it but i have to see it to believe it.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

THRemodeling said:


> I know a tile setter that bought the high top v6 version of the NV. He went from a ford van to this and loves it he is able to stand up inside verse crawling around on his hands and knees usually over tools. He claims he gets 16mpg in it but i have to see it to believe it.


I would have a hard time believing that mileage. I have a little Nissan Frontier with the V6 and I might get 15 MPG.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Believe in the good mileage.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It better get 21 with all the money you have to spend on those things.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well the King has been at the auto spa all day :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


>


Hey, it was just a simple statement based on information I have gathered here.:laughing:

Why is Darth Vader playing the fiddle?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Well the King has been at the auto spa all day :laughing:


Is that a fancy Chicago term for shop?:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's getting detailed.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

and it's a violin :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> It's getting detailed.


Does that come with a happy ending?:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:blink: My castano leather better not be stained.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just saw the add for the nissan as well. id be more inclined to buy it than the fords. 

atleast the nissan has a truck chasis and engine in it.. the university i worked at last year has the small ford...... its a van on a ford focus chasis and 4 cylinder engine.. how long before something like that would burn out 30,000 km's with a moderate load in it?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is a full sized Transit also. It is replacing the E-Series vans.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i heard that. starting next year correct?


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Kirk,
The transit connect is pretty small- I'm sure some dummy will be able to overload it, but I thought it seemed like a smart design. Pretty useful space in such a small package. That's what I am so blown away by with the Nissan, or any other of these vans, is how much space there is for a vehicle the same size a pickup basically.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

angus242 said:


> There is a full sized Transit also. It is replacing the E-Series vans.


It looks like Ford is bringing that one home from Turkey to Kansas City plant:thumbup:http://www.autoblog.com/2011/10/21/ford-confirms-1-1b-investment-to-build-transit-van-in-kansas-ci/


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The new Transit pics are already on their website.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I e been waiting for the transit and fiat. The sprinter seems great but very expensive partly I would expect because there was no competition. And it is not without its own issues. 

I have a few friends with money and maybe it's just coincidence but all three mercedes models they've had have been in the shop very frequently and requiring big ticket items like an engine replacement! 

I'm just saying that I don't believe if you spend the extra money you're necessarily getting this super reliable problem free vehicle. Having a few choices with companies who need to out do each other will be great.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> I hear the fiat ducatto is com ins soon looks nice


Fiat = Fix It Again Tony. :laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't thing that Fiat's were ever known for their reliability. Styling, sometimes.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The sprinter is well established, has a lot going for it, and costs, well, a lot. 

The Nissan NV is essentially a reliable pickup with a well thought out van body and MUCH cheaper than the sprinter. 

How will the other brands position themselves and what will they produce to convince us they're the better choice?

Thats why I look forward to the fiat and ford coming.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

The sprinters I've seen are rot boxes i like my vehicles too much to not want them looking good and I drive older vehicles mostly because paying every month really blows

My snowmobiles always cost more than my vehicles lmao how sad is that but man would they throw some snow


----------

